
How to Defeat Comment Spam - nickb
http://www.baekdal.com/articles/Technology/comment-spam/
======
fdb
The best trick (as suggested by Simon G.) is to add a "honeypot" field, such
as email or website, that is hidden by CSS (display:none). Spambots will
scrape the HTML and fill in this common field. Once something is filled in in
this field, you know the comment came from a spammer.

------
bct
Bad blogger! What have I told you about depending on Javascript for basic
functionality?

